# Mk1 TT RWD conversion help????



## johnson07930 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all a bit of advice please if you can 
I want to convert my TT to permanent rwd it is just a weekend toy for track use 
Can I simply unbolt the front shafts from the gearbox but leave the knuckles in the hubs so I don't kill the bearings off
And some how replace the haldex with a prop extension 
Or is there a way to weld it up and get rid of that ridiculous clutch system within it ?
Thanks 
Look forward to reading your views


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=852473&p=5236433&hilit=rwd#p5236433


----------



## johnson07930 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok so it's just like I said then basically do away with the front shafts and either weld the haldex or replace it with a prop extension


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Everything is possible if you throw enough money at it.

Doesn't mean it's not a stupid fecking idea just buy a rwd car.


----------



## johnson07930 (Apr 7, 2011)

There's nothing stupid about taking corners side on it's just taking a plain run of the mill awd car and turning it into a proppa drives car where you have to fight to stay on the track


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

you csan buy a bolt to make it perm 4x4 viewtopic.php?f=2&t=334390&hilit=haldex+bolt

or get a performance haldex controler, not rwd but half way there


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

tt isnt really awd at all


----------



## johnson07930 (Apr 7, 2011)

That's the solution I'm looking for so if I buy one of these and turn rear traction off I can get the desired effect and a fun drive


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

johnson07930 said:


> That's the solution I'm looking for so if I buy one of these and turn rear traction off I can get the desired effect and a fun drive


Just buy a bicycle, thats rear wheel drive and will give you lots of fun!


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

Does the transfer box even have the ability to send 100% of the power to the rear? It was never engineered for that purpose.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Danny1 said:


> johnson07930 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the solution I'm looking for so if I buy one of these and turn rear traction off I can get the desired effect and a fun drive
> ...


Yeah dat is lik a proppa driverz thang for goin rund comerz sidewayz

boiyazcka !


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Japspeed turned their AWD Scooby into a RWD drift monster, famous all around the UK. Ken Block converted a FWD fiesta into an AWD Gymkhana 7 world famous machine.

A proper conversion is going to be expensive, if done correctly, but IMO would be pretty epic. There's nothing wrong with doing it and don't take any criticism for trying, but at the same time if your going to do it, do it properly.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

You can do it, and you do it like this.



MrQaud said:


>


----------



## johnson07930 (Apr 7, 2011)

2 words Tom "holly shi* "
Wow that's 1 hell of a toy!!!!


----------



## johnson07930 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Nick 
I'm going for it at the end of the month it's trial and error 
From doing a bit more research on google I have found a few sites were people have done rwd conversions on there tt's and a mk 4 golf 
So it can be done


----------

